# 1966 gto tire size



## bamm (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a 1966 GTO and whant to put low profile tires maybe 20s. What is the largest size rim and tire that I can fit?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

problem I've seen with big cars and low profile tires is in the corners the low profile tires don't hold to the weight and you end up damaging the rims. Besides having a poor ride quality and curb appeal. IMO.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I haven't seen many pro-touring GTO's around but I'd bet a forum more along that line may have help for you.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

To answer your question, or at least help to answer it, The original tires on a 66 were probably either G70-14's or G70-15's. 

the overall diameter of a G70-14 is about 26 inches, or about 660 mm.

The size rim you choose would depend on what desired treadwidth you choose. Assuming you choose something the GTO can handle, I would put that about 255 to 275 mm. 

If you choose a 255-20, you're looking at about 51 mm of sidewall, so you must double that (cause a tire is on both the top AND the bottom of the rim, so about 102 mm

This leaves you about 558 mm for your wheel. divide that by 25.4 and you come up with about 21.9. SO ...

You could feasibly put 22's on there and maintain close to the correct overall wheel/tire diameter, which would keep your speedo reasonably accurate and also keep your engine rpms where they should be for a given speed.

HTH


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Why would you want to take a classic GTO and make it look GHETTO? Just my opinion, but there it is.....In CA, only the low-lifes tend to run the circus rims: the drug dealers love them, and the wanna-be rap stars. The people who actually are into cars and knowledgable about cars know better! Please reconsider your options!


----------



## JohnPaul (5 mo ago)

i have a 1966 GTO stock suspension. I want to put the best offset wheel along ith the widest and tallest tire possible. Any suggestions on wheel offset and tire size?


----------

